# Reach out to your audience with Twitter Polls



## CFUK (Jun 14, 2008)

Get closer to your clients with Twitter Polls

Many cafes, and cafe owners have good followings on Twitter.

Tap into the market and get answers to the questions that matter to you.

Twtpoll.com allows you to do just this

We'd like to help you get more answers and would be happy for you to post links to your polls here.


----------



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

A question we are often asked is 'How long are you prepared to stand in line to be served when ordering a takeaway coffee?'

We have our standard answer but would like to put the question to you.

Click here to answer and view the results.

The answers may make you consider your current workflow or cafe layout


----------

